# abc sentences



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A boy cornered Dora, equally forcingly grappling her into jogging krill, lavishly moving north onto people's quaint, red savannahs, tearing up vile Xavier's young zebra.

timed:60 seconds, estimate. One more time:

A blonde diva entered Fuddruckers, gazing hopefully into Jeff Kendle's lovely moody narcissistic open palms, quickly realizing something troubled Ula violently when X-rated yearnings zapped.- 2 minutes?

You try!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A beautiful chick drove everywhere frantically guessing how instant jello keeps lazy, manic, narcissistic orangutans peacefully quiet, robbie stuffs the unbelievably very wonderful x-mas yellow zucchinis.


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

A builder came driving erratically for good hygiene in Jamestown K-Mart lamenting many new odius podiatrists quarkily running society tumultuously under vast waters xena yearningly zapped.


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Another b-stard came drunk early, fumbling gracelessly, hiccuping, imbibing jaegermeister, kissing lasciviously, mumbling nonsensical obscene poetry quietly regarding some tramp undertaking vandalism while xeroxing yellow zits.

Holy crap, I've never played this one. I like it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apparently, Brawny Chap Davy Endicott Flailed Grapes Heartily Inside Johnson Kettle Laboratories, Mainly Netting Old Plants Quickly, Reinvigorating Substantial Trust Underneath Vivid Wackiness Xciting Young Zealots. :lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

A beguiling cultist danced erratically for guests, hoping inside "just kill little me," not opening patterns quite right, swerving tightly under venomous wandering xyris, yearning zoroaster.

There's a strange kind of elegance to these. Maybe this form is the next haiku?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Anna built cold, dark ephemeral flying guards, hinged inside joking lying monkeys never ordering privately quiet racy steel tassels urging veal whale xeroxed yellow zebras.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Aerial buildings, calling "Danger!" egregiously from garish haughty islands, jeweled kenosis, lightened madly, never openly performing qawwali, reserving self torture, understanding vilified watchers' xylomancy, yet zero.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> A beguiling cultist danced erratically for guests, hoping inside "just kill little me," not opening patterns quite right, swerving tightly under venomous wandering xyris, yearning zoroaster.
> 
> There's a strange kind of elegance to these. Maybe this form is the next haiku?


:yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

As Bertha came dancing egregiously, fanning girls happily, I jeered, keeping Lloyd Matthew needlessly overly passionate, quickly realizing someone took umbrage, violently whacking xeroxed zygotes.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A beautiful cat danced elegantly from graceful humility into jiviing, knocking large morose nincompoop over, pausing quaintly, responding slowly, tenderly, unobtrusively whispering "xylophone young Zoe".


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, you guys are good! I can only get to G or so :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how did you guys come up with those?...i cant do it


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

And blue cars don't ever find good helical indexes, just karts, living manically, never offering people quarters, restlessly suffering transcendental unsatisfaction, versus wanting xerophyte youngster zoos.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

veron said:


> Wow, you guys are good! I can only get to G or so :sigh


I did two, and I forgot G each time. :blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Andrew backed cunningly down Evergreen, followed gingerly, harboring Indian jellybeans, keeping Lucy mute, not obeying people, quietly raking straw, timelessly, ultimately veering westerly x-ways yelling "zounds"!


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

A beautiful country does expect foreigners.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

A backwards, carnivorous duck emoted fancy gasps, hungrily imbibing Japanese kumquats lengthened moreso never over pies, questioning reality sometimes through unwavering valiant warriors, xenophobic young zealots.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

All boys can drive effeminate fords going hundreds...oh screw this.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Always be cautious driving enormously fat gorilla home it just keeps licking my neck, ok quickly run swiftly to UFO, venus womens x-raying yellow zebra.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Again, because coincidentally, dull encounters forsake human ideas, joylessly keeping living meagerly naught, only positioned reactively, someone tells us vehemently weird x-rated zigs.


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

A brilliant clause dear epril; for giggles, however, I just kindly laid my new (of perfect quality), remarkable sentence to undergo veneration with xylitol... yes, zucker!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

A benevolent clown daintily extracted fine gravy,heaping it just knowingly like mountains,nasty,oily pigs quickly ransack same till utterly vamoosing with x-rayed,yellow,zucchini.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Angry baboons can dance erotically for girls hovering inside jovial kickass lavalamps made nightly of pretty quiet rastafarians sipping tea using vitally working xanax yeeeeeaaaah zzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

A big clotted drainage,excruciatingly fluid gleamed hazardously in Jack's knuckle,limited medicine negates obtaining proper quick relief,still terrorized until vodka with xtreme yodeling zombifizes!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Always batter cod decisively, endlessly for Gary has innocent juvenile knats lying mostly near open pasture questioning rampant slug twisting under vast wounded x-rayed youthful zealots.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

A beguiling color duely expresses false generalizations hidden in jaded kin looking more noticeable, or probably quaintly regarding some trite, unknown value, when X-rays yield zip


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

August begins coldly due evenly for girls having icy journeys. Keep looking moving nearing. Open please. Quiet rightly so. Thanks under voyage. Whatever xylophone you zip.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You guys are good! Don't you hate the x's and z's?!?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Already below causing defeat, Ella fought gladly. Her instinct jelled knowingly. Like many, nobody only practiced quietness. Returning something to underwater verges woeful e*x*haustion, yearning zebra.

X's are difficult. 0


----------

